# Bow Ties



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

*Bow Ties with Pics*

I have finished the bow ties. My computer has been down and I just got my new hard drive. Here are pics . I will be cutting down the logs to fit the bench when I can get a day off work. Thanks again for the help. 

Hello, I am not usually on this section of the site, but I have a question on bow ties. I am making a bench out of a 9 foot long "S" shaped 3 inch thick and 18 in. wide slab of cherry. I am putting walnut bow ties in it to keep it from slpitting. I have an inlay kit, but it only has an 1/8 in. bit.
I am cutting bow ties that are 1 in. thick. Does anybody know if there is a combination of router guide bushings that I can use with a 1/2 in. bit to clean out more material and get the 1 in. depth that I need? I will also have to be able to cut the exact pattern to fit in the space. Thanks from woodman58


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have seen kits/jigs mentioned here that do what you are wanting. I use bow ties (butterflies, dutchmen) a lot in my woodworking. I just do them by hand, it's much easier than you may think. It is discussed here. Maybe someone can chime in and help with the mechanical way of doing it, like I said it has been brought up (where to get the router bits and all that) I just could not find it on a quick search.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Would this help you? 
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5411


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I figured out a combination of guide bushings that aloud me to cut the male side with the inlay kit. I then used a jig saw to cut close to the edge. Then I used a flush trim bit with a guide bearing to cut it exact. Then for the female side of the bow tie I used a 3/4" O.D. guide bushing with a 3/8" spiral bit. This aloud me to remove plenty of material at one time. I made 3 passes to reach my 1" depth. I am doing this on both sides where needed. I am using 11" cherry logs for the leg supports. The logs will be installed using 4-1" thick by 4" long dowels in each of the 3 (possibly 4) logs. I will post pics when complete. Thanks again.


----------

